

Vim is moving to GitHub - Iuz
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vim_use/kC6yXmx6qJg

======
farresito
Wise decision, but I feel like with momentum that neovim has, it's gonna be
hard to get any meaningful contributions. Certainly better than having it off
github.

~~~
hatred
This if the first time I have heard of neovim. Can you elaborate a bit more on
the pros and cons ?

The neovim site had this:

Is it ready to download and run now with all the features?

No. Although some features are a work in progress, Neovim isn't at a stable
point. Using Neovim should be done with caution as things may change.

~~~
hayd
I think that's just the usual "not 1.0 yet". IIUC the goal of cleaning up the
C-code is not yet complete nor is the "new plugin architecture" (but vim
plugins work). I find it very stable and everything I previously used in vim
works fine.

Their issue close rate is impressive, as well as the long list of RFCs in the
pull-requests queue, a large number of which are cleaning code and tests.

pros: it's basically the same as vim. future pro: cleaner code, more
stabile/better perf, new package ecosystem. cons: it's not vim. You can update
more frequently. If you have a really old machine it won't run neovim (but
will almost certainly be "supported" by vim).

~~~
farresito
You didn't cite the biggest advantages of neovim: for example, the possibility
to embed neovim inside IDEs or background processes. You did mention the new
plugin architecture, which is quite exciting.

Regarding the support of old machines, it doesn't matter at all, really. Even
vim 1.0 would be enough for old machines. I'm not aware of anyone that wants
to develop in an old machine. At most, you might need to ssh into it, and even
vi is good enough :-)

------
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9263193](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9263193)

~~~
jessaustin
So _that 's_ why it got flagged off the front page so quickly. That was a
while ago, but it's probably relevant that
[https://github.com/vim/vim](https://github.com/vim/vim) was last updated
within the last 24 hrs, so TFA which is also less than a day old is probably
news and probably shouldn't have been flagged.

------
MrGando
Sweet!

Hopefully this will give the project more exposure :)

------
amyjess
Honestly, I'm really disappointed they chose GitHub over BitBucket.

Not because of any political reasons, but just because I love Mercurial and
detest git.

~~~
andrepd
Why is that so? And how is this relevant to TFA?

~~~
bsg75
Its relevant because it forces a change to the DVCS used by the project and
participants.

~~~
andrepd
Maybe I didn't understand correctly, but the post doesn't specify whether the
project is dropping Mercurial for good or merely changing hosts because of the
impending closure of Google Code.

